# Why does my Pigeon make this noise?



## Mitzi

I just got my young Capuchine pigeon a few wks ago, he's coming along fine although he does still "bite and twist" on my hands at times. Anyway, when I move him to another spot, put him in his cage or when I stand and talk to him and touch him on his chest and tell him he's a good boy he does this cooing/grumbling noise. I always call it his "mad-coo". Is he mad though? It reminds me of an annoyed noise but it's his only noise. I wish I understood Pigeonese.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

If it's a short, quick grunting sound, then it's normal. A lot of pigeons do that when you get too close to them, especially when they are on the nest. Sometimes I don't even think they mean to do it, it just happens  They don't see irritated or scared, but they still grunt. I guess they just feel like fussing!


----------



## Mitzi

Yep, that's the noise. I figured he was just being a grumpy ole' thing


----------



## spirit wings

Mitzi said:


> I just got my young Capuchine pigeon a few wks ago, he's coming along fine although he does still "bite and twist" on my hands at times. Anyway, when I move him to another spot, put him in his cage or when I stand and talk to him and touch him on his chest and tell him he's a good boy he does this cooing/grumbling noise. I always call it his "mad-coo". Is he mad though? It reminds me of an annoyed noise but it's his only noise. I wish I understood Pigeonese.


I would guess annoyed too.. you seem to have an instinct of what the bird may be feeling.. pigeons are not usually cuddly birds..or like to be touched a lot..like some hookbills.


----------



## Jaysen

What SW says is true, but you can work toward a mutual understanding. A few things you can do...

1. Just be in the room. Put yourself in a location were the pigeon sees you but you are not in its way. In our case it was a chair in the corner of the loft. Do this all the time. Be consistent with what you wear at first to let them know "same thing that was there last time". Move slowly and be peaceful. No iPod. 

2. At feeding time hand feed over dish feed. The bird may choose to skip meals. Let it. Once it is hungry it will come to you to eat its fill. Always start with favorite foods (corn for us) and after a few grains put the mixed feed in. 

3. DO NOT CHASE YOUR BIRD!!!!! If you want to establish trust let the bird escape. If you are using #1 and #2 then it won't run. Once you become a threat by chasing the bird you have lost.

4. Reward good behavior. Keep treat seeds with you when you are near the bird. When it flies to your shoulder give it a treat. Do this even if you don't want it there right at that moment. If you have to "go get" the treat the bird will see it as a delay and will change behavior. 

5. Play favorites. If you have 30 birds then only work with a few. The rest will get jealous and come along fine. Just remember #4. 

6. Protect your birds from each other and other humans. They know you are bigger and will look to you as the protector/provider if you do the above. Don't let fights go long, and keep non-owners under control. 

We have 3 flocks of about 20 birds each at this point. The prisoners are coming along after 6 months. The YB will climb right in your pocket looking for corn. The OB are the best though. If one of the family walks in we look like a park stature. Birds on arms, shoulders and head. Once they get their corn off they go. Picking up a bird is just a matter of walking up to it. 

Keep in mind that pigeons are not "smart". They are creatures of observation and habit. Provide them a consistent environment of care and they will come around. 

BUT

We do have a bird that just won't cooperate. Just like humans each bird is unique. For guys like this you just shrug your shoulders and make the best of it. Just remember that you are the party that needs to keep extending the olive branch and leave the door open for the bird to change his mind.


----------



## Mitzi

It's always nice having input and seeing how others do things. I think most of my realizations the past 2 wks have to deal with the fact that pigeons are nothing like Doves. Now I just shake my head when I see it written somewhere that pigeons and doves are 1 and the same bird, nope. It's like comparing dog breeds, they're all dogs but that's where the comparison ends. I don't mind my pigeon's standoffishness actually. It's what I love about Chows. They're there and great company but not needy and clingy. I've got my 2 Doves to perch by me and be interested in my every move. So my pigeon will be the companion who "admires me from afar" 8' away lol He's what I would consider tame. I just have to walk up to him and pick him up to put him to bed for the night. The difference is he doesn't enjoy his goodnight kisses whereas the Doves do haha! Thanks for the great insight from all of you.


----------



## Siobhan

Don't count on him not being snuggly. Once he decides he likes you, he might become a cockleburr like my Maggie, who is sitting on my knee right now where she usually is (on my shoulder if I'm walking around) and who follows me from room to room wanting me to pet her. She reciprocates by preening me.

She has several different sounds. The annoyed one is whoo HOO! Whoo whoo HOO! That's for when she wants out or wants more food or doesn't like something. 

The happy one is a trilling kind of coo when she's just making noise for the heck of it.

The affectionate one is a very short blllllllooooo that she does when I kiss her head.

She has a scared one I've only heard once, when it was storming big time outside. Cooooo cooooo coooo cooooo very fast and close together. 

You'll figure out his sounds and body language as you spend time together.


----------

